# The indicative, imperative, and promises of conquering



## crhoades (Sep 13, 2005)

Listened to the first few chapters of Revelation this morning and noticed this recurring refrain: The one who conquers - We are to be conquering saints! Let us not forget that it is Christ who is ruler of the kings of the earth and he has freed us from our sins unto conquering. Also that are weapons are not carnal but mighty to pull down strongholds! Meditate on these verses and add thoughts and comments too.

*Rev 1:4-6* 
4 John to the seven churches that are in Asia: Grace to you and peace from him who is and who was and who is to come, and from the seven spirits who are before his throne, 
5 and from Jesus Christ the faithful witness, the firstborn of the dead, and the ruler of kings on earth. To him who loves us and has freed us from our sins by his blood 
6 and made us a kingdom, priests to his God and Father, to him be glory and dominion forever and ever. Amen.


*Rev 2:7* 
He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches. To the *one who conquers* I will grant to eat of the tree of life, which is in the paradise of God.' 


*Rev 2:11* He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches. The *one who conquers* will not be hurt by the second death.' 


*Rev 2:17*
He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches. To the *one who conquers* I will give some of the hidden manna, and I will give him a white stone, with a new name written on the stone that no one knows except the one who receives it.' 


*Rev 2:26-29*
26 The *one who conquers* and who keeps my works until the end, to him I will give authority over the nations, 
27 and he will rule them with a rod of iron, as when earthen pots are broken in pieces, even as I myself have received authority from my Father. 
28 And I will give him the morning star. 
29 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.' 


*Rev 3:5-6*
5 The *one who conquers* will be clothed thus in white garments, and I will never blot his name out of the book of life. I will confess his name before my Father and before his angels. 
6 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.' 


*Rev 3:12-13*
12 The *one who conquers*, I will make him a pillar in the temple of my God. Never shall he go out of it, and I will write on him the name of my God, and the name of the city of my God, the new Jerusalem, which comes down from my God out of heaven, and my own new name. 
13 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.' 


*Rev 3:21-22*
21 The *one who conquers*, I will grant him to sit with me on my throne, as I also conquered and sat down with my Father on his throne. 
22 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.'"


*Rev 21:6-7*
6 And he said to me, "It is done! I am the Alpha and the Omega, the beginning and the end. To the thirsty I will give from the spring of the water of life without payment. 
7 The *one who conquers* will have this heritage, and I will be his God and he will be my son.


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> Listened to the first few chapters of Revelation this morning and noticed this recurring refrain: The one who conquers - We are to be conquering saints! Let us not forget that it is Christ who is ruler of the kings of the earth and he has freed us from our sins unto conquering. Also that are weapons are not carnal but mighty to pull down strongholds! Meditate on these verses and add thoughts and comments too.
> 
> 
> ...



He applies the promises of Psalm 2 to the saints *in this lifetime!*
Andrew:



> Where in Psalm 2 does it show that it occurs in this lifetime, or all the things in Psalm 2 and Rev. 2 happen in this lifetime (or better, in our lifetime)?
> 
> Another question, what do you define as 'our lifetime'?



I should have rephrased myself:

On one hand Christ addresses a specific generation; he does not relegate it off to the spiritual future (thus, no dispensationalism).

At the same time he uses langauge that by definition cannot refer to the heavenly state (the existence of bad guys, for one).

I should have changed "our lifetime" to mean "within the domain of history."

[Edited on 9--13-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 13, 2005)

Where in Psalm 2 does it show that it occurs in this lifetime, or all the things in Psalm 2 and Rev. 2 happen in this lifetime (or better, in our lifetime)? 

Another question, what do you define as 'our lifetime'?


----------



## crhoades (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



The obligatory Matthew Henry quote on this portion:



> III. We now come to the conclusion of this message, Rev_2:26-29. Here we have, 1. The promise of an ample reward to the persevering victorious believer, in two parts: - (1.) Very great power and dominion over the rest of the world: Power over the nations, which may refer either to the time when the empire should turn Christian, and the world be under the government of the Christian emperor, as in Constantine's time; or to the other world, when believers shall sit down with Christ on his throne of judgment, and join with him in trying, and condemning, and consigning over to punishment the enemies of Christ and the church. The upright shall have dominion in the morning. (2.) Knowledge and wisdom, suitable to such power and dominion: I will give him the morning-star. Christ is the morning-star. He brings day with him into the soul, the light of grace and of glory; and he will give his people that perfection of light and wisdom which is requisite to the state of dignity and dominion that they shall have in the morning of the resurrection. 2. This epistle ends with the usual demand of attention: He that hath an ear let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches. In the foregoing epistles, this demand of attention comes before the concluding promise; but in this, and all that follow, it comes after, and tells us that we should all attend to the promises as well as to the precepts that Christ delivers to the churches.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2005)

Psalm 2 is a Messianic psalm as the New Testament makes clear. It is fulfilled in the death (Acts 4.27) and exaltation of Christ the King (Acts 13.33; Phil. 4.9-11; Heb. 1.5; Heb. 5.5). His kingdom is inaugurated at his resurrection and ascension (Matt. 28.18). Of the increase of his kingdom there shall be no end (Isa. 9.7; Heb. 2.8), therefore let the kings and judges of this earth tremble before him (Ps. 2.10-12) and acknowledge that he is king of kings and lord of lords even now (Ps. 9.17; 33.12; Rev. 2.27; 19.16).

See Matthew Henry on Psalm 2.

Also note that Ps. 2 is referenced as a proof text in support of the doctrine of Christ's present mediatorial kingship in Q. 45.

[Edited on 9-13-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 13, 2005)

Quote: 
Originally posted by crhoades
Listened to the first few chapters of Revelation this morning and noticed this recurring refrain: The one who conquers - We are to be conquering saints! Let us not forget that it is Christ who is ruler of the kings of the earth and he has freed us from our sins unto conquering. Also that are weapons are not carnal but mighty to pull down strongholds! Meditate on these verses and add thoughts and comments too.


Rev 2:26-29
26 The one who conquers and who keeps my works until the end, to him I will give authority over the nations, 
27 and he will rule them with a rod of iron, as when earthen pots are broken in pieces, even as I myself have received authority from my Father. 
28 And I will give him the morning star. 
29 He who has an ear, let him hear what the Spirit says to the churches.' 



He applies the promises of Psalm 2 to the saints in this lifetime!
Andrew:

Quote: 
Where in Psalm 2 does it show that it occurs in this lifetime, or all the things in Psalm 2 and Rev. 2 happen in this lifetime (or better, in our lifetime)? 

Another question, what do you define as 'our lifetime'? 



I should have rephrased myself:

On one hand Christ addresses a specific generation; he does not relegate it off to the spiritual future (thus, no dispensationalism).

At the same time he uses langauge that by definition cannot refer to the heavenly state (the existence of bad guys, for one).

I should have changed "our lifetime" to mean "within the domain of history."

[Edited on 9--13-05 by Draught Horse]


----------



## crhoades (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Draught Horse_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by crhoades_
> ...



Check out Greg Bahnsen's exposition of the letter to Thyratira:
Audio 1
Audio 2

Wish they were free but $1.99 isn't bad. Listened to the second one and will listen to the first one on the way home.


----------



## crhoades (Sep 13, 2005)

No Durham quotes? Come on guys...you're letting me down!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by crhoades_
> No Durham quotes? Come on guys...you're letting me down!



Ok, ok! 

I'll quote Durham on the phrase "to him that overcometh" ("overcometh" is the word found in most if not all Reformation-era translations) as in Rev. 2.7:



> 2. The last and special part of the conclusion, is a promise, _To him that overcometh will I give, etc._ Wherein, 1. The party is described, to whom the promise is made, _To him that overcometh_, in the singular number: to point out that our Lord Jesus taketh notice not only of a Church that fights, but every particular Believer in it. This description of the party, implyeth, 1. A case or exercise that these to whom the promise is made are supposed to be in, and it is that they are _wrestling_ or _fighting_: these are the object of the promise. It implyeth, that Believers have difficulties to fight with, and a fighting life of it here away [_while here_]. 2 Their duty to fight and wrestle with these difficulties, outward and inward. 3. That there is an actual fighting according to their duty. 4. A victory, _overcoming_, a getting of their foot some way on these difficulties: a victory follows the wrestling of every Believer: what ever he be, that in the way of duty meetings with difficulties, and setteth to, to overcome them, he shall get the victory: yea, fighting seriously, is some advancement in victory; therefore is it in the present tense, to the overcomer, or who is overcoming: because fighting and victory are never separated, finally, in this case.


----------

